# Por Larranaga Lonsdales RE's



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

These are about a year old now and was wondering if anyone has any info on how they've developed so far. I remember specifically hearing some rumblings on tight draws after the release. Anyway, any and all recent impressions would be great as I haven't seen any reviews in a while! Thanks!

EDIT: DOH! Was misspelling "Larranaga" in the search bar and didn't see the thread in the reviews section that had some blurbs from July. Anyway, thanks for any additional info...


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm still letting mine sit. I smoked one at LOL7 (2nd out of my box, first was OTT) and while it was good, I think it has more potential. :2


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> I'm still letting mine sit. I smoked one at LOL7 (2nd out of my box, first was OTT) and while it was good, I think it has more potential. :2


Buckeye, do you think they have a high ceiling in terms of potential? Would you wager they'll be a classic in due time?


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

I ve been smoking em, i have a sealed box and one with about 10 missing. :ss. I think that these have alot of potential, the draw has loosened up and the flavor profile agrees with me. I personally have enjoyed them very much. planning on letting the sealed box age for a few years while i dip into the open one.


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

i thought these were a really good stick when they first got released. i just had one about a week ago and i think the flavors are starting to come out in them. i really like the pl line but i think the lons has got a little extra to it as far as taste and flavors go.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Buckeye, do you think they have a high ceiling in terms of potential? Would you wager they'll be a classic in due time?


Kind of hard to tell, but, based on the fact that they have already started getting better in my opinion, I think they will only improve. I know I can't wait to find out:ss


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Needs a lot more time.....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Buckeye, do you think they have a high ceiling in terms of potential? Would you wager they'll be a classic in due time?





Buckeye Jack said:


> Kind of hard to tell, but, based on the fact that they have already started getting better in my opinion, I think they will only improve. I know I can't wait to find out:ss


Old ones 70's and 80's are sublime. 98's are really good now. They are preying (and we are praying) on our view of history with this re-release just like the Magnifico/Magnum.

Only time will tell but ... it's a good bet that they will get better. However, classic is up to the cigar gods and a couple decades away.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys. On the grad school budget, one has to pick and choose wisely. :tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Can any one tell me how the flavour profile on these bad boys is like? I'm thinking of picking up a box of these or Magnum 46's or Partagas D4. Already have a box of PD4's that I've been aging since 2005 any suggestions?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

daniyal said:


> Can any one tell me how the flavour profile on these bad boys is like? I'm thinking of picking up a box of these or Magnum 46's or Partagas D4. Already have a box of PD4's that I've been aging since 2005 any suggestions?


Search is your friend--you'll find reviews. :tu

Nutshell--creamy, nutty, spicier/heartier than a 1-2 year old PLPC, IMO, but they're still developing. If you're a robusto person, though (looking at your other referenced choices), this might be quite a different experience.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

muziq said:


> Search is your friend--you'll find reviews. :tu
> 
> Nutshell--creamy, nutty, spicier/heartier than a 1-2 year old PLPC, IMO, but they're still developing. If you're a robusto person, though (looking at your other referenced choices), this might be quite a different experience.


Guilty as charged! Love them robustos but I usually have something like a Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No.1 for breakfast or if I'm feeling adventurous HdM Petite Robusto.. thought this would make a good morning smoke


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

daniyal said:


> Guilty as charged! Love them robustos but I usually have something like a Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No.1 for breakfast or if I'm feeling adventurous HdM Petite Robusto.. thought this would make a good morning smoke


Might be a touch rich for a morning smoke given what you list above...at least until they get a few more years on them. QdO's these are not!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I've got a bad feeling my whole box is plugged.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> I've got a bad feeling my whole box is plugged.


that would suck, but what makes you think it? I haven't had any problems with the ones I've had.

Not that that means anything.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> I've got a bad feeling my whole box is plugged.


If that is the case the German vendors are pretty good about replacement/refund. :2

Or.. are you just being pessimistic?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> I've got a bad feeling my whole box is plugged.


I feel for ya, my friend...and I'll go the extra mile to be your official tester. Just send a few my way and...:bn

Sorry, couldn't finish that moldy old post...


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> I've got a bad feeling my whole box is plugged.


My first one was, 2nd was not. The 2 I've gifted I've heard nothing but good things. I wouldn't worry about the whole box being plugged. The rollers know what they are doing :tu


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> If that is the case the German vendors are pretty good about replacement/refund. :2
> 
> Or.. are you just being pessimistic?


No, I've attempted to smoke one and it wouldn't even light. I also felt the weight and caps of a few more and they all seem extremely solid. I contacted _The Germans_ and they said "We'd be happy to help you with a replacement of any plugs on your next order". Next order? from Germany? That could be years...


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I smoked one a few weeks ago and it was very tasty. They will likely improve with more age, but the one had was smoking good now.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Old ones 70's and 80's are sublime. 98's are really good now. They are preying (and we are praying) on our view of history with this re-release just like the Magnifico/Magnum.
> 
> Only time will tell but ... it's a good bet that they will get better. However, classic is up to the cigar gods and a couple decades away.


The 02's are good also.:tu Pretty strong too.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I smoked a box of these with dark wrappers and quite a few were plugged. I have some boxes with light wrappers that are constructed very nice.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Fredster said:


> I smoked a box of these with dark wrappers and quite a few were plugged. I have some boxes with light wrappers that are constructed very nice.


Mine are medium to light. Like a brown paper bag and there are definitely pluggers. So what happens 3-4 years from now when I really start to crack in to them? If they are plugged do you think LCDH will be looking to fix the problem?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Gargamel said:


> Mine are medium to light. Like a brown paper bag and there are definitely pluggers. So what happens 3-4 years from now when I really start to crack in to them? If they are plugged do you think LCDH will be looking to fix the problem?


If your worried about it why don't you just exchange them now? These won't be around in 3-4 years. Last I checked they still had some and they have always been good about exchanging the few problem boxes I've had in the past.

You could also clip a few more at random and see how they draw before deciding.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Fredster said:


> If your worried about it why don't you just exchange them now? These won't be around in 3-4 years. Last I checked they still had some and they have always been good about exchanging the few problem boxes I've had in the past.
> 
> You could also clip a few more at random and see how they draw before deciding.


Agreed. Contact the vendor. Offer to clip a few and test them and confirm that they will replace the box if the sticks turn out to be plugged. These are almost totally gone from the marketplace so you should act quickly.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Mine are among my favorites. No draw issues either.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

I have had no draw/construction issues whatsoever. 

In addition, I have only had a handfull (half a dozen at most) of plugged cuban cigars over the years.

I can't imagine why so many of you guys get so many plugged cigars! It must suck...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

tandblov said:


> I have had no draw/construction issues whatsoever.
> 
> In addition, I have only had a handfull (half a dozen at most) of plugged cuban cigars over the years.
> 
> I can't imagine why so many of you guys get so many plugged cigars! It must suck...


Consider yourself lucky because I've heard more than a couple guys complain about tight PL Londsdales.

As to why you have not had many plugged cigars, are you smoking mostly new stuff? 03-07 the quality has been much better than prior to 03. Most of the stuff I smoke is older than 03. 06-07 are some of the best constructed cigars to come out of Cuba in a long time. I don't smoke many fresh Habanos, just my personal tastes.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Fredster said:


> As to why you have not had many plugged cigars, are you smoking mostly new stuff?


Nope

And I don't think I am lucky. I just store my cigars at 63%, wait for a least 2 months for cigars to stabilize to my humidor prior to smoking, and I rarely have a problem. I should add that I mostly smoke thinner RG cigars. Cervantes, dhalias, PC's, Corona's, Laguitos, etc... I also must add that the majority of issues that I have had from the years of 99,00, and early 01 were issues of burn, not draw.

The only real problem I had with actual plugs was a box of 94 HU regalias. They didn't suffer from simply very tight rolls (which often get grouped in with pluggs). They actually had pieces of leaf plugging the cigar.

The PL lonsdales, IMO, are among the best RE to be produced.

As to why others have problems with "plugged" cigars, I can't begin to guess.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

tandblov said:


> Nope
> 
> And I don't think I am lucky. I just store my cigars at 63%, wait for a least 2 months for cigars to stabilize to my humidor prior to smoking, and I rarely have a problem. I should add that I mostly smoke thinner RG cigars. Cervantes, dhalias, PC's, Corona's, Laguitos, etc... I also must add that the majority of issues that I have had from the years of 99,00, and early 01 were issues of burn, not draw.
> 
> ...


It's all luck of the draw with Cuban cigars. Been smoking daily over 10 years now. I keep my humi at 60% and I don't touch cigars until they have rested several months. That has more to do with taste than draw problems, unless the cigars have been seriously overhumidified.

The PL Londsdales are very nice. Not my fav RE, but thats personal taste. I really liked the RA Emencia the best I think.

There are tight or plugged PL londsdales out there and it has nothing to do with storage I can assure you.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

tandblov said:


> And I don't think I am lucky.


If you have only had a handful of plugged cigars over many years of smoking, you are indeed lucky. Or maybe you just like a really tight draw... Plugged is probably the wrong term, most are just rolled so tight you barely get any smoke.

Order up a box of the 01 Upmann Monarcas that are still floating around and your luck will soon run out. :r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> If you have only had a handful of plugged cigars over many years of smoking, you are indeed lucky. Or maybe you just like a really tight draw... Plugged is probably the wrong term, most are just rolled so tight you barely get any smoke.
> 
> Order up a box of the 01 Upmann Monarcas that are still floating around and your luck will soon run out. :r


Or the 01 Upmann #1's! I swear these were all plugged also.

You are right, tight is probably the correct term. Most of the problem smokes get some smoke, but not enough to really satisfy. A lot of times they can be salvaged if the tight spot is near the band. I just cut off the bad part, lick the wrapper and usually it will hold together long enough to smoke.


----------

